# Got any idea what these are?



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 19, 2010)

These were givin' to me as a gift from my father-in-law, he did not say what exactly they were.  He only knew I wanted to start breeding meat rabbits and my husband wasn't keen on the idea (or should I say my idea), but when the idea came from his father he agreed it would be great, givin I handle all the rabbit stuff. Hahaha.  So, he gave these to me secretly, saying they were really for my girls (who don't really have a huge interest in them)  I think they might be Rex, but as I said he didn't know. Any ideas?

Tho, I'm not sure I'm going to breed this pair, I recently obtained a New Zealand White Doe and a Californian Buck, which I do intend to breed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 19, 2010)

The white on the one rabbit looks like Dutch influence, as does the length of the coat. The body type is rather more like the Mini Rex, so if I had to pick only two breeds, I'd go with a Dutch/Mini Rex cross.


----------



## Tinted (Jul 20, 2010)

The head is to racy for Min Rex, I would say tan/English spot or dutch/English Spot or plain old TSC Easter Bunnies. Cute as can be though!


----------



## RabbitMage (Jul 20, 2010)

Tinted said:
			
		

> The head is to racy for Min Rex, I would say tan/English spot or dutch/English Spot or plain old TSC Easter Bunnies. Cute as can be though!


I've seen plenty of poor quality Mini Rex and Dutch with heads like that. There's nothing else on that rabbit that makes me think English Spot or Tan.


----------



## Tinted (Jul 20, 2010)

The body on that rabbit screams racy English Spot X to me. It really does not look Dutch at all now that I really look. The ears are set wrong and much to large for a "good" Dutch and the shoulders are too long. I have seen sniped Mini Rex, but never a MR with a head that racy looking. The second rabbit looks much more MR than the first going by head shape.

But Like you said crappy dutch and MR could possibly be in there.


----------



## RabbitMage (Jul 20, 2010)

Something else to keep in mind is that you don't see many English Spots or Tans hopping around, especially not in the pet market.

If I had to venture an odd breed to throw in there, I'd guess Himalayan.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 20, 2010)

The bottom rabbit  looks like a Cinnamon and the top might be a Cinnamon or Cinnamon cross. Last Saturday, I bought a NZ buck from someone who was getting into Cinnamons and yours look just like them. I believe they are great to raise for meat as well. Look up Cinnamon rabbits and see what you find. I hope this helps! Your rabbits are beautiful!!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you all sooooo much for the input!  This forum is awesome.  People in here seem so nice, it's nice to see there are still nice people in this world.  I love my rabbits very much.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

I know I'm late to the party but I love playing this game.  

The buck is definitely Mini Rex/Rex.  I can see the Rex coat in the photo and the color is common.  

The doe is certainly a mix.  I'm guessing Dutch (older style head and non-show body but definitely Dutch AND Mini Rex.  Rex crosses - especially two generations out often do not show the rex coat but the color is there.  See, it is the same as the male.  

If these two rabbits were from the same rabbitry used as meat rabbits, it would make sense.  The Rex is a fur/meat rabbit.  The Dutch breed is a great meaty rabbit all by itself but it is used to cross with other breeds to increase dress out percentage.  

Plus, my son raised/showed Dutch and I've fostered poorly typed Dutch rescue rabbits that looked exactly like your does in type (ears, too).  They can certainly have that snypey face if they were being bred for food and not show.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Dutch Mix.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

The both look like Cinnamon crosses. Don't see any Rex/Mini Rex in them, fur is too long.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 28, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> The both look like Cinnamon crosses. Don't see any Rex/Mini Rex in them, fur is too long.


But Cinnamons are so darn rare, you know?  The color (black tortoise) is extremely common throughout many breeds.  :/


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they may or may not be Cinnamons mixes, I just don't see any Mini Rex/Rex in them...


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 28, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Don't see any Rex/Mini Rex in them, fur is too long.


The Rex coat is recessive, you will only see it when the rabbit inherits the gene from both of its parents. If you cross a Rex-coated rabbit to a non-Rex, the first generation will all have the  normal, longer coats. If you get Rex-coated offspring when crossing a Rex to a normal coated rabbit, the normal coated animal must have a Rex ancestor (either that, or it just randomly repeated the Rex mutation itself!). When I said I thought I saw some Mini Rex in there, I was referring to body type, not the coat. The coat is clearly not Rex, but nobody would expect it to be, on a Rex cross.


----------

